
Zuckerberg interview with Sawyer - jbrun
http://www.youtube.com/user/ABCNews#p/a/31751769A1264A20/0/MSSeDJPVfrY
======
fossuser
The person who introduces the story is terrible.

~~~
Timothee
This is irrelevant to the story, but I have to admit that she was so bad that
a mention of it feels almost ok.

------
kylelibra
Six and a half minutes? I'm a bit surprised, I was expecting something a lot
longer.

~~~
pinhead
It also seems to cut out quite abruptly, makes you wonder if there is
more...but I don't really feel like searching it out.

------
tnorthcutt
Won't play on my HTC Evo. Worth watching later, or no?

